
Spacewar Halloween Edition, only this weekend – 2015 code for the 1960 PDP-1 - masswerk
http://www.masswerk.at/spacewar/
======
DarkTree
Really cool seeing this after I just read a brief origin of Spacewar in Walter
Isaacson's, The Innovators.

~~~
masswerk
See also "The Origin of Spacewar!" by Martin Graetz (Creative Computing, 1981)
for the ultimate account on the game,
[http://www.masswerk.at/spacewar/SpacewarOrigin.html](http://www.masswerk.at/spacewar/SpacewarOrigin.html),
including additional notes and pictures.

